# I can't believe I did this.



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

My daughter was picking me up to go shopping. As I was running out the door I decided to grab my knitting without putting it in a bag. I dropped the skein in the driveway, closed the yarn in the door and the entire skein unraveled as we went down the road. As my luck would have it, it was a brand new skein. The moral to this story, ALWAYS PUT YOUR KNITTING IN A BAG!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry but I just had to laugh.

I am sorry you lost a new skein--- :-(


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh...I feel so bad for you! I had a set of Chiaogoo kitting needles and they fell out of my bag and I have no clue where!!! I know exactly how you feel!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my!!! Good advice.. hope you were able to use the yarn...?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have had that happen to me, but got the ball of yarn before it rolled away!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Not fun! Sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh wow, I hate it when that happens !~! Hopefully it was not an expensive skein of cashmere or Koigu ?~!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

:| I have found that the more I hurry, the more things go wrong. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry that I chuckled at your post, I could just visualize the yarn unraveling as you drove off. But what a waste of a new ball of yarn.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Haha, great lesson learned! I can't tell you how many times I've done something similar, or even exactly what you did. Even when I put my knitting/crochet project in a bag, if there is more than one ball of yarn I have to make sure that there are no tails sticking out because they get all tangled or unravel when I pull them out. Or if there are multiple projects in the bag than I'm careful when rumaging because those will definitely get tangled. I need to make more small bags for individual projects.
I'll have a project in a bag but with my ADHD I know I'll want to switch but can't decide which color to use on a new project so I'll overpack and by the time I get to my original project I have a mess of yarn on top of me. 
There have been a couple times that I rush out and forget to put my point protectors on bc I have the project in my hands and, oops! Stitches fell off!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, what a bummer. With me, I'm always losing one needle out of every set of DPNs. Drives me crazy.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear your story. It sounds like something I could do. Since I retired this past Feb. I am trying to teach myself that it is okay (and wise) to slow down. Easier said than done. Hopefully, you were able to salvage the yarn!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, at least you'd have no trouble finding your way home. Just follow thread as Theseus did in the Minotaur's lair.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, at least you'd have no trouble finding your way home. Just follow thread as Theseus did in the Minotaur's lair.


I was chuckling at the original post, thinking that it was something I could do. But I outright laughed at jbandsma's post. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How sad for you. I have not do this exactly but I just see it happen. I tend to make sure to keep all my project in a bag no matter what stage they are in. Still my dog things she is a knitter too. Yes, she likes to drag my yarn out all the time. Thus the reason I keep them in a bag all the time.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

JillF said:


> Oh my gosh, what a bummer. With me, I'm always losing one needle out of every set of DPNs. Drives me crazy.


DPN holders from knitpicks.com! They have some WONDERFUL tools for organizing. 
The only 2 places I'm organized in my life; my kitchen and my knitting! I have cases and holders for all my needles, hooks, cables, etc. however, somehow I seem to keep misplacing some of my cables... Even when I'm organized I'm a bit scattered. I blame genetics! ;-)


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Deb-Babbles said:


> How sad for you. I have not do this exactly but I just see it happen. I tend to make sure to keep all my project in a bag no matter what stage they are in. Still my dog things she is a knitter too. Yes, she likes to drag my yarn out all the time. Thus the reason I keep them in a bag all the time.


I crocheted my flowers for my wedding and I learned I had to actually CLOSE the bag they were being stored in bc my dog kept pulling them out! I would be like "wait, didn't I have more of such and such flower?" And I would find them on and under the futon couch, under the table, I even found a couple outside! 
She's usually pretty good, she won't play with the yarn unless It's right next to me and sometimes if I had to pull out more or rip back she'll kind of play with the loose part, but not roughly. It's hard to get mad at them when they are so cute!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> How sad for you. I have not do this exactly but I just see it happen. I tend to make sure to keep all my project in a bag no matter what stage they are in. Still my dog things she is a knitter too. Yes, she likes to drag my yarn out all the time. Thus the reason I keep them in a bag all the time.


I have 2 pugs that have to get their curly tail tangled in my yarn no matter where I put it. Sarge made it out the door with the yarn still hooked to his tail.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> Oh wow, I hate it when that happens !~! Hopefully it was not an expensive skein of cashmere or Koigu ?~!


It was only Paton's Grace. I would have cried if it was expensive yarn.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

My cat is a string-eater; I'll spare you all the gross details of how I discovered that she eats string but suffice it to say I was glad I hadn't yet had breakfast. So... I sew in my kitchen workspace and do yarn crafts in my living room work area and have never had to worry about strings getting dropped or left out prior to Jan first of this year. Now--Hoo Wee, super alert to each piece of yarn or thread that passes thru my fingers. I'd hate to lost CatCat over a stray piece of yarn she ingested.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> It was only Paton's Grace. I would have cried if it was expensive yarn.


Oh yay, good for you. I was hoping that would be the case. I can only imagine what I'd be feeling if I lost a skein of silk or good wool to a moment's hurrying on my part. My husband says, "I can move faster; I choose not to for safety's sake." And he's right--lots of times !~!


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> How sad for you. I have not do this exactly but I just see it happen. I tend to make sure to keep all my project in a bag no matter what stage they are in. Still my dog things she is a knitter too. Yes, she likes to drag my yarn out all the time. Thus the reason I keep them in a bag all the time.


This is what happens to my yarn etc. if I forget to kennel the dog. I wanted to kill her when I came home to this.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> DPN holders from knitpicks.com! They have some WONDERFUL tools for organizing.
> The only 2 places I'm organized in my life; my kitchen and my knitting! I have cases and holders for all my needles, hooks, cables, etc. however, somehow I seem to keep misplacing some of my cables... Even when I'm organized I'm a bit scattered. I blame genetics! ;-)


Thank you, I'll look there. I usually lose them while I'm working with them though. I believe my couch eats them. When we replace the couch I fully intend on tearing this one apart. LOL


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Yakisquaw said:


> This is what happens to my yarn etc. if I forget to kennel the dog. I wanted to kill her when I came home to this.


I'll take their tails getting caught in the yarn over that anytime.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yuck, hope the rest of the day was much better!


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 2 diaper bags that I use for knit or crochet. One for my projects one for gifts. They have a spot for everything.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Yakisquaw said:


> This is what happens to my yarn etc. if I forget to kennel the dog. I wanted to kill her when I came home to this.


Oh but she had so much fun while you were gone. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That sounds like something I'd end up doing! 
I'm sorry to hear about your new skein. Were you able to salvage it?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your yarn, Laura but I have to laugh at my vision of you going down the street re-rolling it.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I laughed because I did something similar recently. I was working on a two-color stranded hat and I wanted to try it on so I took it to the bathroom mirror while it was still on the needles. When I got to the bathroom, I realized that I only had one skein of yarn with me; where was the other one? Oh, back on the living room sofa! (And down the hallway and over the river and through the woods . . . . )

My question after all that was why did this have to be the one skein that didn't have yarn barf??


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Maybe the old saying: "Haste makes waste" is really true.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lynda M Otvos said:


> My cat is a string-eater; I'll spare you all the gross details of how I discovered that she eats string but suffice it to say I was glad I hadn't yet had breakfast. So... I sew in my kitchen workspace and do yarn crafts in my living room work area and have never had to worry about strings getting dropped or left out prior to Jan first of this year. Now--Hoo Wee, super alert to each piece of yarn or thread that passes thru my fingers. I'd hate to lost CatCat over a stray piece of yarn she ingested.


She's beautiful! 
We had a cat who ate tinsel off the Christmas tree. I'll spare you the exact details of how we discovered this (since I have a feeling you know all too well), but it wasn't just... evidence left... it was also... evidence he was running around with (I'll stop there). Needless to say, we never put tinsel on the tree ever again.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh... good grief!! I'm so sorry for you. 

LOL.. I just read jbandsma's entry. Just like Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I too had to laugh at all the comments. Hope the yarn was ok. I have never had this happen to me but I have come home to my brand new skein of yarn all over the living room. I didn't know if it was the dog or cat to be mad at.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Good advice, Laura. I have always kept my knitting in a bag since dropping my ball of white baby wool on the floor of the car (unnoticed), then treading on it for the two hour journey. It was no longer white when I found out what I had done to it!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a cheer up all these posts have been. I'm truly sorry for individual mishaps of course but couldn't help but giggle. Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I like what AJbandsma said too. I moved seats in a train and trialled my ball of wool through the carriage. I had to bend down and pick it all up. I wasn't so bad but poor you.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I can just see this happening! Funny, but not funny.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

What a way to start a day!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh no. Had a morning chuckle though.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

You probably do not intend that for laughter but I had to giggle at the image of that happening. You gave me a little laugh to start the day.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OH THAT'S TERRIBLE! How far did you get before you realized your problem?


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, I'm sorry too, but I also had to laugh. I've never done that, but I did once somehow manage to catch a set of Addi's in the car door when knitting while traveling and we stopped at a rest stop, putting a fairly good dent in one side. Oops. Luckily, those are guaranteed.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like something I would do. Always sad to lose good yarn.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Planted this picture in my mind. Have to admit the picture is funny.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Funny but sad!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

OUCH!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That sounds like something I'd end up doing!
> I'm sorry to hear about your new skein. Were you able to salvage it?


No, it was dragged about 1/4 mile before I realized it. There was no hope, I didn't even try. Thank goodness I have a 50% off coupon and the yarn was not expensive.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> I'm sorry you lost your yarn, Laura but I have to laugh at my vision of you going down the street re-rolling it.


Didn't even attempt it. It was dragged too far.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I used to have a cat who was part Manx and he had a very short tail about 4 inches and it had a crook on the end. His tail was stiff and didn't swish like a normal cat. I was knitting one day and he decided to play with the yarn I was using, so I yelled at him, and he went barreling up the stairs hell bent for lection, with my yarn and needle looped on his tail. It took me an hour to rewind the yarn and get the stitches reknit that had come off. I swear he was laughing under my bed!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

I actually did the exact same thing about 2 weeks ago when leaving my mother's house after a long day of sitting/ caring for her. It was a very annoying way to end the day.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

olbiddy said:


> Good advice, Laura. I have always kept my knitting in a bag since dropping my ball of white baby wool on the floor of the car (unnoticed), then treading on it for the two hour journey. It was no longer white when I found out what I had done to it!


I should take my own advice. The bag was right next to my project and I stupidly opted not to grab it. A lesson learned.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sorry but that is too funny! You might a well laugh about it because crying won't help!


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry but I did laugh BUT, it is a lesson well learned, do hope the yarn was not damaged

Sheila


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

LAURA C said:


> My daughter was picking me up to go shopping. As I was running out the door I decided to grab my knitting without putting it in a bag. I dropped the skein in the driveway, closed the yarn in the door and the entire skein unraveled as we went down the road. As my luck would have it, it was a brand new skein. The moral to this story, ALWAYS PUT YOUR KNITTING IN A BAG!


I have a vision of you driving back the way you came, rewinding the yarn into a ball. That's what I would do. There would be a lot of washing going on later, but oh well.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Bad experiences make the best stories. Of course I'm laughing, picturing red yarn and thankful it wasn't me.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> I'm sorry you lost your yarn, Laura but I have to laugh at my vision of you going down the street re-rolling it.


I didn't see your post before I posted mine. Like minds.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe you were doing "Hansel and Gretel" and making sure you could find your way back home. Funny for the day. Poor you. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have put things on top of the car when my hands were full and then after loading the car I have driven away with them still there. I have so far lost a bag of bananas, a book, and a coffee mug.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

ompuff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry but I just had to laugh.
> 
> I am sorry you lost a new skein--- :-(


Me too!


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

ompuff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry but I just had to laugh.
> 
> I am sorry you lost a new skein--- :-(


Me too!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

AngieR said:


> I was chuckling at the original post, thinking that it was something I could do. But I outright laughed at jbandsma's post. Thanks for the smiles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

The one time you wish the skein knotted up as it unraveled - as usual, but instead it worked like a charm!


----------



## cupcake7 (Oct 20, 2013)

It is always funny when it happens to somebody else.
Bet you will not do this again. There will be better days :roll:


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Awwww so sorry this happened please forgive me for chuckling but I'm picturing
you with this yarn unraveling...This would usually happen to me.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Good lesson. I once got too close to an open skein with the vacuum. Big mess.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I feeling your pain - Thanks for the reminder :thumbup:


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry about losing that yarn, but I had to laugh. Its good to know that things like this happen to other people too.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Got back to my car after a painting class. Put my still wet painting on the roof of my car so I could open the door. Put my art supplies in the car, got in the car, drove off. Painting was lost somewhere on my way home. I can laugh about it now. Someday, you can laugh too!!!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened and for your lost yarn, but I thank you for the laugh!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, at least you'd have no trouble finding your way home. Just follow thread as Theseus did in the Minotaur's lair.


I was going to day that!!! Not in such a classical way though :thumbup:


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

THAT is a story to be retold and retold throughout the years. Too bad about the yarn, but it was a great sacrifice for the story!!! Great visual on that car going down the street and the smiles you brought to faces!! Humor makes everything better!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Been there, done that. Now, every project has its own ZIPPERED tote bag. They come in all sizes and are worth their weight in gold. I can't tell you how well this plan has worked for me. Everything, all the time, goes into its tote whenever I put it down.The dog cant get it, the cat cant get it, but I hope you get it :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

A modern take on Hansel and Gretal dropping breadcrumbs to find their way back home. Good one!!


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is funny, but sorry you lost the yarn.

Normally I wind my skeins into balls and pull from the inside.
For some reason one time I was working from the outside of the ball and took this project with me on a trip.
I was seated in airplane in the last row. 
Dropped my skein and it somehow managed to roll under the seats half way to the front of the plane.
Luckily the other passengers found this amusing and rolled it back to me. Had a tangled mess but was able to use the yarn.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Sorry that I chuckled at your post, I could just visualize the yarn unraveling as you drove off. But what a waste of a new ball of yarn.


Me to - sorry whats happened but I visualised it and had to laugh


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I did have to laugh, but feel really bad for you also. 
This reminds me of what my mother used to tell me when I tried to do to much at the same time..
the hurryier you go the behinder you get...

I know it's an old saying, but still the truth. :-(


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

:lol: It sounds just like something I would do :-D


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I was knitting in the Physical Therapist's waiting room and when I got up to go to the back room I didn't notice that I had dropped my ball of yarn and it stayed behind while I went into the room, trailing yarn as I went. She picked it up for me and we had a good laugh!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I would definitely do something like this!

hazel


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sorry, too, but am howling! You have improved my day that started with pouring rain (OK, we need it), no power, can't get car out of garage as half a tree across alley is on power line (big line, bigger tree) and they won't let me out. Walked to McDonald's in a poncho, fairly wet in the 4 blocks but did have a breakfast and nice chat with a friend and a new friend. Did you salvage the yarn? Knowing knitters, I'll bet you tried!


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I lost mine off the back of our boat speeding across the lake! Was able to retrieve and get it dried and rewound. At least I could hold onto the needles!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

just know, we aren't laughing AT you, we're laughing WITH you. I'm sure at this point you even had to laugh.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

:hunf: :XD: 
I think I saw this in a cartoon !
After the tears, this will make a great funny story, something we all need.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bunbun said:


> just know, we aren't laughing AT you, we're laughing WITH you. I'm sure at this point you even had to laugh.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So sad and I hope it wasn't a real expensive yarn as well!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, my! I hate to hear of this, but it does kind of remind one of a comedy show. Guess you had a trail of yarn to lead you back home.


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

ompuff said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sorry but I just had to laugh.
> 
> I am sorry you lost a new skein--- :-(


Same here but my laughter hurts cuz I feel your pain. It's just that we all do stupid things and I wanted to see if yours beat mine...in this case I think it did. I'd be so mad at myself...I think I beat myself up almost every week. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry, but this had me LOL


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's not funny but it is really really funny. You should try to make a video and send it to America's funniest Videos. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's not funny but it is really really funny. You should try to make a video and send it to America's funniest Videos. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha, great lesson learned! I can't tell you how many times I've done something similar, or even exactly what you did. Even when I put my knitting/crochet project in a bag, if there is more than one ball of yarn I have to make sure that there are no tails sticking out because they get all tangled or unravel when I pull them out. Or if there are multiple projects in the bag than I'm careful when rumaging because those will definitely get tangled. I need to make more small bags for individual projects.
> I'll have a project in a bag but with my ADHD I know I'll want to switch but can't decide which color to use on a new project so I'll overpack and by the time I get to my original project I have a mess of yarn on top of me.
> There have been a couple times that I rush out and forget to put my point protectors on bc I have the project in my hands and, oops! Stitches fell off!


Oh, I hear this one. I always pack multiple projects just in case I finish one (yeah, right) or I get bored. Of course I've also learned the hard way to make sure that "I" pack my knitting and spinning wheel and box in the car for vacations. Hubby tends to forget them. Not fun a couple of hundred miles from home.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I am sorry but I am still laughing! Thanks for the delightful story!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> Oh, I hear this one. I always pack multiple projects just in case I finish one (yeah, right) or I get bored. Of course I've also learned the hard way to make sure that "I" pack my knitting and spinning wheel and box in the car for vacations. Hubby tends to forget them. Not fun a couple of hundred miles from home.


Haha YES! How about when you grab the yarn/ project you need for that not-so-long trip-but come on, who wants to watch buildings, cement, and metal go by? Or do you not have that problem?-only to find you forget your crochet hook or something at home because you were just using it!

It drives my husband NUTS (with a smile) that I bring two backpacks, a knitting bag, another large messenger bag, sometimes a large bookbag, and a couple smaller crocheted bags for in the front seat with me, all FILLED with yarn, supplies, projects, and patterns when we go away for THREE DAYS. We get halfway there and I always say "I should have brought such-and-such project instead." His reply "every time!" And laughs.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh no! What a shame! I'm sorry that happened to you!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> My daughter was picking me up to go shopping. As I was running out the door I decided to grab my knitting without putting it in a bag. I dropped the skein in the driveway, closed the yarn in the door and the entire skein unraveled as we went down the road. As my luck would have it, it was a brand new skein. The moral to this story, ALWAYS PUT YOUR KNITTING IN A BAG!


HAHAHAHAHA!! Oh dear I'm sorry, but that was funny - although tragic at the same time.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds like something I'd do!!


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry about the yarn mishap, but things could have been worse. It could have been raining.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

I took my knitting to an old car cruise night. As I was walking toward the cars, my husband was behind me grabbing the yarn I was trailing. Putting my knitting in a bag can backfire, too! I have been known to think the knitting bag is my purse and leave my purse.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha YES! How about when you grab the yarn/ project you need for that not-so-long trip-but come on, who wants to watch buildings, cement, and metal go by? Or do you not have that problem?-only to find you forget your crochet hook or something at home because you were just using it!
> 
> It drives my husband NUTS (with a smile) that I bring two backpacks, a knitting bag, another large messenger bag, sometimes a large bookbag, and a couple smaller crocheted bags for in the front seat with me, all FILLED with yarn, supplies, projects, and patterns when we go away for THREE DAYS. We get halfway there and I always say "I should have brought such-and-such project instead." His reply "every time!" And laughs.


Oh no, that's him too. He took my rug frame one year, left the gasket with the pattern, wool, and hooks at home. It becaue a very interesting vacation. Hence, I now pack my own stuff.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Ohhh I am feeling soooooo  for you.... thanks for the reminder to always keep everything in a bag or tote etc.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

so sorry this happened to you. Sometimes we find ourselves in such a hurry, we do silly things. I'm sure others have had similar things happen to them.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm laughing too much at the thought of this to feel any sadness. It's only yarn, too funny to be sad about it. Most people put out crumbs to find their way home. This sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

mousepotato said:


> Oh no, that's him too. He took my rug frame one year, left the gasket with the pattern, wool, and hooks at home. It becaue a very interesting vacation. Hence, I now pack my own stuff.


Haha seriously! It's like "come on, you should know what I need by now." In all fairness, I have always done the packing for both him and I. only I always forget his pomade and deodorant. He refuses to get a travel size one to keep with our overnight bag, so I don't feel so bad when I do ;-)
I haven't been camping since I took up these creative pastimes; it will be interesting to see how much I can leave behind. I'm better at packing in general since I started camping, but I don't know if I can do it! I'll have to give myself 2 days at least to start the process of sorting. Any suggestions?


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have this visual of your daughter backing up while you rewind your yarn...sorry for making a funny from your misfortune.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like something i would do lol x


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, at least you'd have no trouble finding your way home. Just follow thread as Theseus did in the Minotaur's lair.


Something good to think about.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Haha seriously! It's like "come on, you should know what I need by now." In all fairness, I have always done the packing for both him and I. only I always forget his pomade and deodorant. He refuses to get a travel size one to keep with our overnight bag, so I don't feel so bad when I do ;-)
> I haven't been camping since I took up these creative pastimes; it will be interesting to see how much I can leave behind. I'm better at packing in general since I started camping, but I don't know if I can do it! I'll have to give myself 2 days at least to start the process of sorting. Any suggestions?


This is one of the reasons we have multiple corkscrews....


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

AngieR said:


> I was chuckling at the original post, thinking that it was something I could do. But I outright laughed at jbandsma's post. Thanks for the smiles.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't feel so bad! My yarn raveled as it felt out of my bag going up the stairs! Another time, I was half way to my patio when I realized the skein was in the room upstairs in the house! Thanks for the "Yarn". It is a good laugh! (You have to admit - if we did this regularly, no one would have trouble finding us!)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

simplyelizabeth said:


> Sounds like something I would do. Always sad to lose good yarn.


Worse to loose a knitting needle!!!


----------

